

Ask HN: What are the best management texts? - chacham15

I read a quote about managing a team, but I cannot remember where. Oddly enough, I remember that it was very important and thus want to look into learning about management. What are the best texts (books, posts, articles, etc.) to learn more about this area?
======
_delirium
It's a bit old, but imo a really interesting book that still has good insights
(and has been very influential) is Douglas McGregor's _The Human Side of the
Enterprise_ (1960):
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0071462228/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0071462228/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=abxxm-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=0071462228)

It originated the idea that management is based (even if implicitly) on a
combination of two competing theories: "Theory X", which assumes employees are
inclined towards laziness and misdirection, so management is the science and
art of controlling, steering, and incentivizing them; and "Theory Y", which
assumes employees are motivated and self-directed, so management is the
science and art of enabling them.

------
rayhano
Check out <http://learnfizz.com>

People aggregate free learning on management into 'Mixes' - I found it useful
when studying for my MBA and before pitching to investors.

